# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  FPGA Peripheral Component Interconnect motion control card

## nhatson

em có 1 ước ao, 1 cái card pci chạy mach3 thay thế cho LPT lỗi thời
hi vọng là trong năm nay sẽ có PCB để bắt đầu code

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, duonghoang, lamtung0411, Minh Phi Nguyen, Nam CNC, ppgas, solero, son_heinz, vusvus

----------


## duonghoang

--- Mach3 có support cho mấy cái card này hở cụ? Sao cụ ko phát triển làm bộ cnc controller riêng biệt luôn, khỏi mach3 máy tính cho rắc rối nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

> --- Mach3 có support cho mấy cái card này hở cụ? Sao cụ ko phát triển làm bộ cnc controller riêng biệt luôn, khỏi mach3 máy tính cho rắc rối nhỉ?


code driver, đẩy thẳng data của mach3 ra ngoài, gần như mình chỉ cần làm thêm cai pulse enginer nữa sẽ cho tốc độ cao hơn, smooth hơn
mach3 được tác giả đầy nhiệt huyết code 10 năm, em ko nghĩ mình đủ nhẫn nại để đi hết con đường đó, mach3 có thể ko tốt nhất nhưng nó rất linh hoạt, và cộng đồng dùng mach3 đã làm sẵn nhiều thứ cho nó, mình làm CNC controller xong rồi làm thêm đủ thứ trên đó rất căng

CNC controller độc lập, cụ có kinh nghiệm nà, em theo cụ thôi chứ thấy ko theo nổi system on module  :Frown:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Nam CNC

lại thêm 1 dự án ngâm muối nữa , tình trạng chung của Vn ta là đây, dần dần xây tiếp hehehe

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## solero

Biến tần 1 năm rồi. Motion control card chắc vài năm nữa ka ka

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cụ Nhatson phải kiếm thêm đệ tử đi để thúc đẩy dự án chứ :-p

----------


## nhatson

mach4 api, trước cứ tưởng phải mua,hoá ra hd nó nằm trong floder cài mach4, thật là xấu hổ

Mach4CoreAPI.zip

----------


## solero

> mach4 api, trước cứ tưởng phải mua,hoá ra hd nó nằm trong floder cài mach4, thật là xấu hổ
> 
> Mach4CoreAPI.zip


Vậy là Mach4 cũng free?

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy là Mach4 cũng free?


uh, api free, mà free cho cái bản hooby 4 trục thôi, chưa thấy bản professional của mach4

----------


## nhatson

tạm hài lòng với 16in , 20 out, tính lại phần nguồn xong chắc có thể gởi đi làm mẫu

----------


## solero

Cụ ngâm cứu thêm quả VCC 5v out có gì ae đỡ phải câu nguồn ngoài ạ. Nếu ăn dòng nhiều thêm quả cấp nguồn giống Graphics Card nữa  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ ngâm cứu thêm quả VCC 5v out có gì ae đỡ phải câu nguồn ngoài ạ. Nếu ăn dòng nhiều thêm quả cấp nguồn giống Graphics Card nữa


okies cụ, nguồn IO opto dùng 5V, output opencolector cũng được hổ trợ bởi nguồn 5V
nguồn FPGA để đơn giản layou em e em phải dùng ổn áp từ 5V chứ chân 3.3V nó nằm giữa giờ mà lấy nguồn là xé nát phần GND ở bottom

----------


## nhatson

> mach4 api, trước cứ tưởng phải mua,hoá ra hd nó nằm trong floder cài mach4, thật là xấu hổ
> 
> Mach4CoreAPI.zip


tèo, em mới check lại, chỉ có file hướng dẫn, ko có foder SDK , muốn có phải liên hệ với hãng để gia nhập developer team, có mất phí để trở thành thành viên ko thì em ko biết

----------


## solero

> tèo, em mới check lại, chỉ có file hướng dẫn, ko có foder SDK , muốn có phải liên hệ với hãng để gia nhập developer team, có mất phí để trở thành thành viên ko thì em ko biết


Cụ chuột bạch đi ạ.

----------


## nhatson

yes sir, ngâm 1 2 tuần nữa ko lấn cấn gì thì gởi đi làm mẫu chung với VFD lun nà

----------


## nhatson

phải layout lại 1 chut

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## lamtung0411

Các bác cho e hỏi mach 4 có gì khác so với mach3 ạ?

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác cho e hỏi mach 4 có gì khác so với mach3 ạ?


motion controller tốt hơn, nội suy tốt hơn, CODE mới hoàn toàn khả năng tương thích với hệ thống software và harware của tương lai hơn, mach3 hơn 10 năm rồi
phát triển để dùng với harware rời là chính, dùng LPT được nhưng ko phải là lựa chọn tốt

b.r

----------

lamtung0411

----------


## nhatson

aug 23 2016

----------


## nhatson

1 chút tiến bộ, nhung có tin ko tốt là IC giao tiếp mua sai loại, chờ mua loại đúng loại

----------


## anhxco

> 1 chút tiến bộ, nhung có tin ko tốt là IC giao tiếp mua sai loại, chờ mua loại đúng loại


 mãn nhản quá, mấy con actel này cụ NS dùng mạch gì để program vậy ạ, VN mình có bán k cụ?

----------


## nhatson

nạp actel thì dùng flashpro4, con fpga proasic3 rẻ nhất, dễ mua từ china... mỗi tội tools nó mắc nhất
ở VN em ko thấy chỗ nào có bán

----------

anhxco, GOHOME

----------


## nhatson

thiều tụ và trở nguồn, opto

----------

Diyodira, ductrung, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## biết tuốt

kích bác rèm pha đúng là động lực của phát triển  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

topic chìm lâu quá rồi nay em dào mộ
phiên bản khác







cuối cùng là phải chắp vá chút cho ra dáng prototype

----------

CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, huanpt, Ona

----------


## Gamo

Ngon, khoảng 1 chục năm nữa là có thành phẩm  :Cool:

----------


## huanpt

Nếu cuối năm nay có thành phẩm thì phải cần gì nữa Nhat son?  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu cuối năm nay có thành phẩm thì phải cần gì nữa Nhat son?


giờ nối máy chạy xem dùng liên tục  ra lỗi gì ko

----------


## suu_tam

Mấy cái các bác đang thảo luận với em quả là Vịt đang nghe sấm không hiểu biết gì cả.
Nhưng em chỉ thấy lạ là giờ người ta chuyển qua dùng USB hết khoặc không thì cũng phải PCI-E như bọn weihong chứ giờ mới khởi động ở PCI thì liệu có là QUÁ LẠC HẬU không ạ.
Bản thân các máy tính giờ nó cũng bỏ PCI đi rất nhiều rồi.
Sao ta đã đi sau thì cố đi luôn cái mới chứ đã đi sau lại đi từ cái đồ cổ thì đi làm gì cho PHÍ THỜI GIAN ra ạ.

Em ngu ngu comment ngu ngu, chấp nhận GẠCH ĐÁ.

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy cái các bác đang thảo luận với em quả là Vịt đang nghe sấm không hiểu biết gì cả.
> Nhưng em chỉ thấy lạ là giờ người ta chuyển qua dùng USB hết khoặc không thì cũng phải PCI-E như bọn weihong chứ giờ mới khởi động ở PCI thì liệu có là QUÁ LẠC HẬU không ạ.
> Bản thân các máy tính giờ nó cũng bỏ PCI đi rất nhiều rồi.
> Sao ta đã đi sau thì cố đi luôn cái mới chứ đã đi sau lại đi từ cái đồ cổ thì đi làm gì cho PHÍ THỜI GIAN ra ạ.
> 
> Em ngu ngu comment ngu ngu, chấp nhận GẠCH ĐÁ.


em đã lạc hậu roài cụ còn lạc hậu hơn em
pci-e em chỉ cần 30s thôi cụ ah


mờ chấp cái weihong pci-e nó ko làm được cái trò full closedloop như pci này của em :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

đây là cái hiện dại của bác, nền tảng.... cũng rất hiện đại, fpga xilin và ic giao tiep pci-e ra.... 1 cổng same same cổng ISA , cổng này nó khá hiện dại, pci của em phải gọi nó là anh cả






mờ em clone mà, phải kiếm cái dễ mà clone chứ  :Smile:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Giao tiếp PCI mới ngon chứ USB theo e chỉ làm DIY cho vui thì được, chứ công nghiệp mà dùng cổng USB e rằng không ổn.

----------


## suu_tam

Cái video bác đăng em không biết, không hiểu luôn.
Nói chung mấy cái tính năng em cũng không biết vì em cả mấy thằng này chưa dùng bao giờ.
Còn cái PCI với PCI-E theo như kia là qua con IC CH367 để chuyển đổi.
Vâng đó chính là vấn đề ở chỗ đó. Người ta làm 1 phát cứ thế cắm vào cái khe PCI-E luôn. Vì giờ máy mới quá nhiều máy chỉ còn khe PCI-E không còn PCI. Chẳng nhẽ lại mất công mua thêm cái nối kia và lại cắm thêm cái nối kia thì nó có còn vừa thùng máy tính không ạ?
Với cái nữa là như thấy bác Bongmayquahtem nói là USB chỉ để DIY cho vui thì cái đó em cũng không rõ cần được khai thông nữa.

Vì em thấy càng ngày người ta càng dùng thiết bị sang chuẩn kết nói mới hiện đại. Ví dụ như mấy cái này em không biết nhưng mấy cái camera em dùng thì toàn camera công nghiệp họ giờ cũng toàn ra bản kết nối USB hết. Hồi xưa thì thì 1394, usb 2.0 sau giga E giờ thì toàn USB 3.0
Hay là giao tiếp mấy cái đó chỉ là phần ngọn còn mấy cái giao tiếp này mới là gốc?

----------


## suu_tam

Với lại cho em hỏi bác nhatson nữa là như thằng weihong kia là nó dùng ch367 để chuyển đổi mục đích giải quyết khâu KẾT NỐI. Còn kết nối pci-e với pci thì nó có khác nhau không hay cũng chỉ là chuyển đổi GIAO DIỆN?

----------


## nhatson

> Cái video bác đăng em không biết, không hiểu luôn.
> Nói chung mấy cái tính năng em cũng không biết vì em cả mấy thằng này chưa dùng bao giờ.
> Còn cái PCI với PCI-E theo như kia là qua con IC CH367 để chuyển đổi.
> Vâng đó chính là vấn đề ở chỗ đó. Người ta làm 1 phát cứ thế cắm vào cái khe PCI-E luôn. Vì giờ máy mới quá nhiều máy chỉ còn khe PCI-E không còn PCI. Chẳng nhẽ lại mất công mua thêm cái nối kia và lại cắm thêm cái nối kia thì nó có còn vừa thùng máy tính không ạ?
> Với cái nữa là như thấy bác Bongmayquahtem nói là USB chỉ để DIY cho vui thì cái đó em cũng không rõ cần được khai thông nữa.
> 
> Vì em thấy càng ngày người ta càng dùng thiết bị sang chuẩn kết nói mới hiện đại. Ví dụ như mấy cái này em không biết nhưng mấy cái camera em dùng thì toàn camera công nghiệp họ giờ cũng toàn ra bản kết nối USB hết. Hồi xưa thì thì 1394, usb 2.0 sau giga E giờ thì toàn USB 3.0
> Hay là giao tiếp mấy cái đó chỉ là phần ngọn còn mấy cái giao tiếp này mới là gốc?


cần thiết thì tích hợp vô board đổ bán cho mấy người thích high tech như dùng iphone nghe gọi , còn khách hàng hợp tác tốt thường thì theo giải pháp của mình, em nói thẳng gắn pci e cho hợp thời thôi nó cũng dùng ic convert qua pci thôi
dùng thì... em khuyến cáo main board nào nên xài... trừ khách hàng lớn yêu cầu ngược lại còn khách hàng bthhường hok ai làm việc đó. dĩ nhiên kdoanh khó khăn cần làm MÀU vs khách hàng thì phải nâng cấp công nghệ

----------


## nhatson

> Với lại cho em hỏi bác nhatson nữa là như thằng weihong kia là nó dùng ch367 để chuyển đổi mục đích giải quyết khâu KẾT NỐI. Còn kết nối pci-e với pci thì nó có khác nhau không hay cũng chỉ là chuyển đổi GIAO DIỆN?


đổi sang ISA thì cũng như dổi pci thôi ợ
pci-e mục tiêu là băng thông và kết nói gọn, vấn đề là đa số tbị thông thường ko khai thác hết được băng thông đó và để khai thác được thì.... đầu tư ác đó ợ
máy để có thể đo đạc khi làm hết băng thông hàng trăm nghìn usd vấn đề là card nào mới cần thoai ko phải cái nào cũng cần

mà chuyện cái interface này có gì wan trọng nhỉ, nó chạy tốt giá hợp lí là okies, còn main pci thì mua nhóc, còn thik thì vẫn có giải pháp
cái quan trọng là PCI này chạy ngon, sau đó pci-e là muỗi

PS cụ suutam nhà cụ có mấy cái card weihong pci-e ah?

----------


## Gamo

> Mấy cái các bác đang thảo luận với em quả là Vịt đang nghe sấm không hiểu biết gì cả.
> Nhưng em chỉ thấy lạ là giờ người ta chuyển qua dùng USB hết khoặc không thì cũng phải PCI-E như bọn weihong chứ giờ mới khởi động ở PCI thì liệu có là QUÁ LẠC HẬU không ạ.
> Bản thân các máy tính giờ nó cũng bỏ PCI đi rất nhiều rồi.
> Sao ta đã đi sau thì cố đi luôn cái mới chứ đã đi sau lại đi từ cái đồ cổ thì đi làm gì cho PHÍ THỜI GIAN ra ạ.
> 
> Em ngu ngu comment ngu ngu, chấp nhận GẠCH ĐÁ.


Hehe, em cũng gà, nhưng có thể chia sẻ cho vui:
1. Xu hướng bây giờ là các đại da tránh xa USB, quay trở lại thời kỳ đồ đá là LPT hoặc PCI/PCI-E hoặc Ethernet hoặc sang & chảnh hơn là dùng Controller ngoài. Nếu bác theo dõi forum thì bác sẽ thấy là nhiều bác sử dụng BoB USB hay bị treo, crash, ko chạy được & lên đây hỏi. Anh em nhiều người có BoB USB lắm nhưng có lẽ ít ai dám dùng.
Ngay cả nhà sản xuất BoB USB Robot3T cũng khuyến cáo là ko dùng BoB USB cho máy công nghiệp. Bây giờ cũng ko thấy BoB USB trên trang web của Robot3T nữa.
Nếu bác theo dõi trên CNCZone, SmoothStepper khởi điểm cũng từ USB, nhưng cũng xảy ra nhiều trường hợp chạy ko ổn định, và sau đó họ ra phiên bản Ethernet. Bản thân họ cũng khuyến cáo Ethernet tốt hơn.

2. PCI-E vs PCI thì em ko dám bàn, nhưng em nghĩ lão Nhật Sơn chẳng xài hết công lực của PCI, nói gì tới PCI-E. Ngoài ra, PCI nó lâu đời hơn nên tài liệu cũng nhiều, nhiều chân có lẽ dễ làm hơn. Ngoài ra PCI-E thế hệ đầu có 1 số vấn đề nên nói thiệt là ngoại trừ graphic card chứ tới giờ em thấy chả có nhu cầu gì cho PCI-E.

3. Cái chính trong đây là con FPGA thì cụ lại ko để ý. Mấy cái controller USB/PCI rẻ tiền thường ko dùng FPGA đâu.

----------


## suu_tam

> PS cụ suutam nhà cụ có mấy cái card weihong pci-e ah?


Nhà em tiền đâu mà dám dùng những cái xa xỉ phẩm đó.
Em có mấy con máy 3 trục đục thuê dùng card V5 PCI thông thường.




> Hehe, em cũng gà, nhưng có thể chia sẻ cho vui:
> 1. Xu hướng bây giờ là các đại da tránh xa USB, quay trở lại thời kỳ đồ đá là LPT hoặc PCI/PCI-E hoặc Ethernet hoặc sang & chảnh hơn là dùng Controller ngoài. Nếu bác theo dõi forum thì bác sẽ thấy là nhiều bác sử dụng BoB USB hay bị treo, crash, ko chạy được & lên đây hỏi. Anh em nhiều người có BoB USB lắm nhưng có lẽ ít ai dám dùng.


Nhà em ở làng nghề gỗ, có 2 con máy 4 trục đục thuê cho khách em đang dùng con Planet Mk3 cắm cổng USB. Máy của em thì trừ những lúc mất điện còn lại bật liên tục, thời gia máy chạy chắc cũng không dưới 2/3-3/4 thời gian máy bật.
Em thấy không bị lỗi lầm gì gì. Vẫn ngày ngày cầy quốc.




> 3. Cái chính trong đây là con FPGA thì cụ lại ko để ý. Mấy cái controller USB/PCI rẻ tiền thường ko dùng FPGA đâu.


Thì ngay từ comment trên em đã nói rồi mà những cái này em không có biết gì cả. Chỉ vào chém gió cái không liên quan 1 tý.
Nghĩa là sao mình không làm ra cái "THEO THỜI ĐẠI" theo đa số bình dân làng nghề như bọn em ấy.
Đi mua con máy tính về để dùng cái máy đục. Khe PLT với khe PCI giờ kiếm khó, tương lai còn khó nữa...

Mà mình cũng không phải là đi tắt đón đầu, vì thị trường họ đã tiếp cận những cái "GIAO DIỆN" mới rồi, giờ mình đi sau nhưng vẫn giao diện cũ liệu có là đi lạc hậu không.

----------


## suu_tam

Nghĩa là cái ĐỐI TƯỢNG GÀ ở làng nghề như bọn em, chỉ biết đi mua mọi thứ về dùng. Nên muốn mọi thứ dễ dàng, cậu mợ, phổ thông.
Mà em nghĩ là đối tượng như bọn em số lượng nó mới NHIỀU.

----------


## nhatson

> Nghĩa là cái ĐỐI TƯỢNG GÀ ở làng nghề như bọn em, chỉ biết đi mua mọi thứ về dùng. Nên muốn mọi thứ dễ dàng, cậu mợ, phổ thông.
> Mà em nghĩ là đối tượng như bọn em số lượng nó mới NHIỀU.


làng nghề để wiehong nó lo cụ ah, làm ko cứ phải làm cho số đông nhất là ko có tiềm lực cụ ah

----------


## nhatson

> Nhà em tiền đâu mà dám dùng những cái xa xỉ phẩm đó.
> Em có mấy con máy 3 trục đục thuê dùng card V5 PCI thông thường.
> 
> 
> 
> Nhà em ở làng nghề gỗ, có 2 con máy 4 trục đục thuê cho khách em đang dùng con Planet Mk3 cắm cổng USB. Máy của em thì trừ những lúc mất điện còn lại bật liên tục, thời gia máy chạy chắc cũng không dưới 2/3-3/4 thời gian máy bật.
> Em thấy không bị lỗi lầm gì gì. Vẫn ngày ngày cầy quốc.
> 
> 
> ...


sao cụ ko ngĩ em bán cả combo main và card nhi? việc của cụ là money, còn việc của em là thỏa mãn cụ
cụ tự nhận cụ ko biết gì nên mua khó thôi, như em có cục gỗ thôi vất vả mấy tuần với dân làng nghề cụ thì sao??


túm lại thế này, pci hay pci-e ko quan trọng với em hoặc end user vào thời điểm hiện tại, tại sao thì như trên em đã nói.
 cái quan trọng là cái pci hay pci-e này phải chạy tốt hơn . khi đó sẽ tính tiếp các bước tiếp theo

----------


## Gamo

> Nhà em tiền đâu mà dám dùng những cái xa xỉ phẩm đó.
> Em có mấy con máy 3 trục đục thuê dùng card V5 PCI thông thường.
> 
> 
> 
> Nhà em ở làng nghề gỗ, có 2 con máy 4 trục đục thuê cho khách em đang dùng con Planet Mk3 cắm cổng USB. Máy của em thì trừ những lúc mất điện còn lại bật liên tục, thời gia máy chạy chắc cũng không dưới 2/3-3/4 thời gian máy bật.
> Em thấy không bị lỗi lầm gì gì. Vẫn ngày ngày cầy quốc.
> 
> 
> ...


Haiz... nghe FPGA là thấy ko target giới bình dân đâu bác. Giới bình dân, phay gỗ thì cứ mấy cái card LPT 150k/cái, card NC Studio Vx hay Planet MKx của Trung Quốc mà chiến thôi.

----------


## CKD

Với mấy cái khái niệm này thì em cũng là dân gà.
Quan tâm cái này vì nó làm giao tiếp cho linuxCNC được.
Quan tâm linuxCNC không chỉ vì nó làm cnc controller mà nó có thể làm được nhiều hơn thế. Cái nó làm được thì có thể Mach3/4 cũng có thể làm được. Mà làm khó nhằn. Vậy nên focus vào cái này, xong rồi linuxCNC, xong rồi lập trình lại làm thành controller cho riêng mình là chắc đủ thỏa mãn đến già.

----------


## suu_tam

> sao cụ ko ngĩ em bán cả combo main và card nhi? việc của cụ là money, còn việc của em là thỏa mãn cụ


Vâng đúng rồi ạ. Đó chính là cái em muốn nói đó ạ. Nếu như cả combo thì đúng là trở lại bài giống như cái thằng card kia, đưa luôn cho cái card khe pci-e để cho dân tình dễ kiếm máy cắm. Nghĩa là ở đây em không đề cập đến vấn đề giao pci-e hay là gì gì đó nó như thế nào. Mà ý em là đúng như cái chốt của bác đó ạ.




> Haiz... nghe FPGA là thấy ko target giới bình dân đâu bác. Giới bình dân, phay gỗ thì cứ mấy cái card LPT 150k/cái, card NC Studio Vx hay Planet MKx của Trung Quốc mà chiến thôi.


Ngay từ đầu và em cũng nói lại rồi mà. Em cũng không biết cái FPGA hay cái gì gì nó là gì và như thế nào. Em chỉ là ý kiến về vấn đề đơn giản hóa phổ cập thôi.
Với lại em thấy cái ảnh của bác nhatson với cái ảnh của cái card tàu nó đều giống nhau cái XC6SLX9 vậy em cũng không biết nó là bình dân hay cao cấp hoặc thấp cấp chỉ biết là giống nhau. 
Với một cái nữa là không biết các khu vực khác thế nào chứ khu vực quần thể gần chỗ em chắc chắn không có dưới ngàn con máy đục gỗ nhưng cũng chẳng thấy họ dùng PLT hay MKx gì đâu ạ.

----------


## CKD

> Vâng đúng rồi ạ. Đó chính là cái em muốn nói đó ạ. Nếu như cả combo thì đúng là trở lại bài giống như cái thằng card kia, đưa luôn cho cái card khe pci-e để cho dân tình dễ kiếm máy cắm. Nghĩa là ở đây em không đề cập đến vấn đề giao pci-e hay là gì gì đó nó như thế nào. Mà ý em là đúng như cái chốt của bác đó ạ.


COMBO ở đây là cả card + bộ PC + OS + software luôn đó bác. Bác chỉ cần ra tiền, lụm về đấu motor vào là chạy. Việc tương thích, cài software đã có NhatSon lo rồi ạ.

COMBO này không phải là cái board tích hợp cái PCIex to PCI đâu ạ.

----------


## suu_tam

> COMBO ở đây là cả card + bộ PC + OS + software luôn đó bác. Bác chỉ cần ra tiền, lụm về đấu motor vào là chạy. Việc tương thích, cài software đã có NhatSon lo rồi ạ.
> 
> COMBO này không phải là cái board tích hợp cái PCIex to PCI đâu ạ.


Vâng em biết ạ.
Cũng giống như chỗ em họ mua COMBO đó là alo cái có khoảng vài chục đơn vị sẵn sàng chở cả cái máy đục, cái máy tính, có người về lắp lên hướng dẫn chạy và bàn giao. Việc của họ là TRẢ TIỀN phải không ạ.

Nhưng khác nhau hơn chút đó là cái COMBO lúc mua thì đâu cũng giống nhau. Nhưng phần sau họ không cần phải đúng chỗ cung cấp combo đó mà họ có thể liên hệ các chỗ dịch vụ khác để hỗ trợ, hoặc họ có thể tự xử lý hỗ trợ.

----------


## nhatson

> Vâng em biết ạ.
> Cũng giống như chỗ em họ mua COMBO đó là alo cái có khoảng vài chục đơn vị sẵn sàng chở cả cái máy đục, cái máy tính, có người về lắp lên hướng dẫn chạy và bàn giao. Việc của họ là TRẢ TIỀN phải không ạ.
> 
> Nhưng khác nhau hơn chút đó là cái COMBO lúc mua thì đâu cũng giống nhau. Nhưng phần sau họ không cần phải đúng chỗ cung cấp combo đó mà họ có thể liên hệ các chỗ dịch vụ khác để hỗ trợ, hoặc họ có thể tự xử lý hỗ trợ.


đoạn sau em ko hiễu nhưng đoạn đầu thì trật lất vì... vài chục đơn vị đó có thằng nào làm ra bộ combo đó ko? nên ví dụ ko chính xác òi

việc quan trọng nữa bác đừng lấy ngành đục gỗ ra làm tiêu chuẩn

việc nữa chuyện thương mại tính sau. cái em cần ko phải là theo kịp thời đại mà em cần là những tâm đắc hoặc ấm ức của người sử dụng với các hệ thống khác
người sử dụng cuối, ko phải người làm service nhé

----------


## suu_tam

Ha ha.
Vâng đúng rồi ạ. Em đi xem film thấy bọn nó bán các gói combo có vé, bắp, nước ngọt,... Các cái đó bọn nó bán combo cùng nhưng không phải bọn nó sản xuất.
Thực ra thì đến lúc này với các câu em hỏi và những trả lời giúp em thông được phần em cần biết rồi ạ.
Cũng không phải em lấy cái gì làm chuẩn cả em chỉ một cái thắc mắc rất đơn giản là sao không như thế, chứ cũng có phải là sao không giống như nghành đục gỗ đâu.
Chốt lại là:
Mình thích thì mình hỏi thôi,... Mình thích thì mình làm thôi,...

----------


## nhatson

em đã qua được vòng gởi xe

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

còn card mesa bên đó ko anh? mạch clone ra xung như mesa ko?

----------


## nhatson

> còn card mesa bên đó ko anh? mạch clone ra xung như mesa ko?


clone thì dì nhiên phải như nhau roài

----------


## Gamo

Mai qua xin con MESA

----------


## katum573

Ngon quá, lại có thêm 1 con thỏ nghiên cứu linuxcnc, Có clone thêm con mesa ethernet nào kô bác.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Ngon quá, lại có thêm 1 con thỏ nghiên cứu linuxcnc, Có clone thêm con mesa ethernet nào kô bác.


có nhưng xong con pci này đã ợ

----------


## katum573

> có nhưng xong con pci này đã ợ


Không có máy để bàn toàn dùng laptop nên không dùng được nếu clone xong con ethernet chắc qua xin 1 con về ngâm cứu.

----------


## nhatson

tình hình chắc phải lên 4 layer, mà 4 layer chắc em dổi chan bga cho nhiều io


mờ ah chán máy tính nhúng roài hay sao  :Smile:

----------


## katum573

Máy tính nhúng chỉ chạy được machinekit muốn dùng linuxcnc thì phải độ lại driver. Machinekit với linuxcnc có 1 số function khác nhau nên viết file hal cũng có khác với lại máy tính nhúng chạy đồ họa kém nên việc làm giao diện cho nó cũng khó.

À con rp3 có dùng kô cho mượn về thử xem nó có hơn con rp2 nhiều kô.

----------


## nhatson

> Máy tính nhúng chỉ chạy được machinekit muốn dùng linuxcnc thì phải độ lại driver. Machinekit với linuxcnc có 1 số function khác nhau nên viết file hal cũng có khác với lại máy tính nhúng chạy đồ họa kém nên việc làm giao diện cho nó cũng khó.
> 
> À con rp3 có dùng kô cho mượn về thử xem nó có hơn con rp2 nhiều kô.


RP3 cho CKD mượn ,  chạy cũng chậm rùa lắm, với số tiến đó có thể  mua main mini ITX chạy good hơn 

machinekit đang ptriển chạy SOC rất hứa hẹn  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> Ngon quá, lại có thêm 1 con thỏ nghiên cứu linuxcnc, Có clone thêm con mesa ethernet nào kô bác.


Con thỏ này bự, 50kg-60kg chứ ko ít

----------


## katum573

> RP3 cho CKD mượn ,  chạy cũng chậm rùa lắm, với số tiến đó có thể  mua main mini ITX chạy good hơn 
> 
> machinekit đang ptriển chạy SOC rất hứa hẹn


Con này thì quên nó đi, vì nó không có gpu đồ họa nên chạy rất kém.

----------


## nhatson

> Con này thì quên nó đi, vì nó không có gpu đồ họa nên chạy rất kém.


nó chạy kiểu dkhiển qua ethernet, ko cần đồ họa, interface thì trên máy tính điều khiển
mà kệ nó thôi, tập trung hoàn chỉnh cái PCI là giải quyết được khối việc rồi, cái này để giái trí những lúc nông nổi
anh xài mấy con ODROID bao giờ chưa?

----------


## katum573

Đang tính dùng con odroid này nhưng giá chát quá với lại io ra chỉ 1v8 nên phải thêm card chuyển nữa, con này chay mesa spi nghe nói cũng ngon lắm, chạy machinekit lẫn linuxcnc đều được.

----------


## nhatson

> Đang tính dùng con odroid này nhưng giá chát quá với lại io ra chỉ 1v8 nên phải thêm card chuyển nữa, con này chay mesa spi nghe nói cũng ngon lắm, chạy machinekit lẫn linuxcnc đều được.


giá thấy mới giảm còn 60usd

----------


## katum573

> giá thấy mới giảm còn 60usd


60$ về tới vn nữa là ra bao nhiêu tiền.

----------


## nhatson

con passive heatsink này về chắc 100usd
https://www.amazon.com/ODROID-ODROID...eywords=odroid

----------


## katum573

> con passive heatsink này về chắc 100usd
> https://www.amazon.com/ODROID-ODROID...eywords=odroid


Hĩ, Fado nó cũng tính 100$.

----------


## nhatson

> Hĩ, Fado nó cũng tính 100$.


nên em làm PCI kiếm con mini itx cho nó lành

----------


## nhatson

phát thử với tần số cao 500khz


100khz, gia tốc mượt mà, xung ổn định jitter thấp

----------

CKD, Diyodira

----------


## CKD

Jitter thấp là vẫn lưu luyến được với step open roài.
Vì vụ jitter mà tiến thân qua closedloop  :Smile: ... Khi tìm được con PC jitter thấp thì lại quen đưa chân cho closedloop rồi.

----------


## lekimhung

> phát thử với tần số cao 500khz
> 
> 
> 100khz, gia tốc mượt mà, xung ổn định jitter thấp


Cho em hỏi vụ tần số này do cpu hay phần cứng của bác quyết định vậy, phần cứng này gắn vào board atom 230 lên 100khz được không bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Cho em hỏi vụ tần số này do cpu hay phần cứng của bác quyết định vậy, phần cứng này gắn vào board atom 230 lên 100khz được không bác.


phần phát xung do phần cứng ngoài đảm nhiệm nên xung tần số cao và jitter thấp, 

nhưng vẫn phụ thuộc vào máy tính, nhưng khi đó máy tính chỉ cần jitter thấp để chạy được tần số 5khz để kiểm soát phần cứng. 5khz là khá chất lượng , các hệ thống CNC công nghiệp hiện nay cũng ở mức này
ví dụ như chạy G1 mức 10.000mm/phút ~ 170mm/s
170/5000hz = 0.034mm


điều vui là em test với vài main, main chạy atom lại cho kết quả tốt hơn những main dữ hơn chạy CPU gấu hơn

----------


## nhatson

pathpilot khởi động
ctrinh dkhiển do tormach ptriển trên nền linuxcnc

----------


## katum573

> pathpilot khởi động
> ctrinh dkhiển do tormach ptriển trên nền linuxcnc


Cái này hình như code nó bán 10$ qua email về tự build chỉ chạy trên chip intel với mesa card.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này hình như code nó bán 10$ qua email về tự build chỉ chạy trên chip intel với mesa card.


bà con xào nấu chạy vs lpt đủ kiểu mà DVD tới 30usd
em check thì nó chạy trên ubuntu lucid 10.04

----------


## katum573

Source nó là bản 1.8 rồi, down từ internet về không cần DVD, chủ yếu là key của nó thui, cần suorce thì chiều về gửi link cho, giờ đang ở sb nên lười mở máy.

----------


## nhatson

> Source nó là bản 1.8 rồi, down từ internet về không cần DVD, chủ yếu là key của nó thui, cần suorce thì chiều về gửi link cho, giờ đang ở sb nên lười mở máy.


source thì em có, file iso của dvd em cũng cóa mà  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

pathpilot dùng ubuntu lucid 10.04 em thử cài và lỗi lệnh sudo apt-get update
sau khi guc go nữa buối tìm ra cách sửa lỗi lưu lại dây khi cần

 RUN sed -i 's/archive/old-releases/' /etc/apt/sources.list

hoặc add repository
-deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main universe
-deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-updates main universe
-deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main universe
+deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main universe
+deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-updates main universe
+deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main universe


ngoài ra còn lỗi này
how to fix dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run ' dpkg --configure -a' to correct
fix broken packages(sudo dpkg --configure -a)

hoặc
You can delete the lock file with the following command:

sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock

You may also need to delete the lock file in the cache directory

sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock


để cài được linuxcnc vào ubuntu lucid cần 3 repo này
deb     http://buildbot.linuxcnc.org/ lucid 2.7-rt
deb-src http://buildbot.linuxcnc.org/ lucid 2.7-rt

deb http://linuxcnc.org lucid base

cần 2 keys này
 sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keys.gnupg.net --recv-key E0EE663E 
sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keys.gnupg.net --recv-key 3cb9fd148f374fef



lưu lại mốt khỏi wen

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

xong 1 ngày cuối tuần, có gắng cài linuxcnc lên ubuntu 10.04 lucid, bản này là bản của pathpilot, mục đích chính là xem jitter vs bản ubuntu lucid cài từ đầu vs bản theo pathpilot có gì khác biệt hay ko

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

test main atom, linux deaban, 200khz

----------


## nhatson

để trực quan em, em test xung của mach3 chạy với máy tinh pentium 4
xung jitter, thời gian xung lại ko đều



xung linuxcnc ồn định cao, sẽ còn tốt hơn nếu xài chip clock tốt hơn nhưng mà.. hơi bị mắc

----------


## nhatson

thử nghiệm vs mạch chuyển đổi pcie to pci  , dùng chip asm1083.
em nó làm việc tốt




datasheet asm1083 cho bác nào cần
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ja2...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

hôm nay test mặn 
vít me 4mm, gia tốc 500mm/s2 , f6000

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, Ga con, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

giải pháp tình thế cho điều tốc spindle
pluse train to voltage




sơ đồ, thanks cụ Ga con

----------

emptyhb, hung1706

----------


## emptyhb

Em góp vui một video, có phần mềm cnc nào cho amater làm được như này không?

----------

CKD, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếp tục mod lại cái bàn phím

----------

CKD, haignition, hung1706, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

ver 1.1

----------

CKD, ghoang, Tuanlm

----------


## suu_tam

> Em góp vui một video, có phần mềm cnc nào cho amater làm được như này không?


Cứ cài Windows 10 là nó nhận màn hình cảm ứng luôn mà.
Video này  là bản cũ của Planet.
Giờ bản mới nó nhẹ hơn nhiều và có cả phiên bản cho Linux và Respberry Pi nữa.

----------

CKD

----------


## Gamo

> Em góp vui một video, có phần mềm cnc nào cho amater làm được như này không?


Hix... mua màn hình cảm ứng gắn vào thui bác. Windows có bàn phím ảo. Em đang dùng màn hình cảm ứng cho con máy laser cùi mía chạy Mach3 nè

----------


## nhatson

> Hix... mua màn hình cảm ứng gắn vào thui bác. Windows có bàn phím ảo. Em đang dùng màn hình cảm ứng cho con máy laser cùi mía chạy Mach3 nè


video ko phải là nói về cảm ứng, mà nhấn ô số ra cái bàn để ấn số đấy ợ

----------


## nhatson

> Cứ cài Windows 10 là nó nhận màn hình cảm ứng luôn mà.
> Video này  là bản cũ của Planet.
> Giờ bản mới nó nhẹ hơn nhiều và có cả phiên bản cho Linux và Respberry Pi nữa.


gõ vào ô tọa độ thì sao cụ? có ra bàn phím ảo để nhập số hok

----------


## suu_tam

> gõ vào ô tọa độ thì sao cụ? có ra bàn phím ảo để nhập số hok


Cái đó là mặc định của windows, như điện thoại ấy ạ. Cứ bấm vào chỗ nào gõ chữ là nó xuất hiện bàn phím.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái đó là mặc định của windows, như điện thoại ấy ạ. Cứ bấm vào chỗ nào gõ chữ là nó xuất hiện bàn phím.


bàn phím hay là phím số như clip cụ emtythb ợ?

----------


## suu_tam

> bàn phím hay là phím số như clip cụ emtythb ợ?


Mặc định của Windows là bàn phím thôi ạ. Bàn phím có num lock như bình thường thôi ạ.
Còn trên điện thoại thấy chuyển sang số thì chỉ có số.
Không biết trên Respberry Pi thì nó thế nào.

----------


## nhatson

> Mặc định của Windows là bàn phím thôi ạ. Bàn phím có num lock như bình thường thôi ạ.
> Còn trên điện thoại thấy chuyển sang số thì chỉ có số.
> Không biết trên Respberry Pi thì nó thế nào.


đấy, rõ rồi nhé, cụ emptyhb giới thiệu cái bàn phím số cụ ấy add vào chứ ko phai giới thiệu cái touch screen đâu cụ ah

----------


## nhatson

linuxcnc over ethernet

----------

